# Not gonna look. Not gonna. Nope. Nada. NO!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:She does not wanta to say cheese..........


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw Cosy on FB. She usually loves the camera, doesn't she?! Cosy, you look like an adorable, precious, haughty, spoiled little thing in this pic.:wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess I should have offered cheese to get her to say cheese.  April it usually takes me forever to get one pic of her facing forward. I just didn't have patience today and my camera battery was low. Spoiled is right! lol


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahhhh she looks like a little girl with plenty of attitude today. They don't come any cuter than Cosy:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cosy, Cosy, Cosy I love you. I want to kiss you!

Brit, you are one lucky human!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a photo diva, Cosy! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is good to hear stories about Cosy---I don't feel like I know her that well! I love it that she has a definite little streak of independence! 
And, yes, she is really too cute!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Brit, she's such a little dollbaby! 

What a small diva, turns her head while you're taking a pic of her, Lol! :HistericalSmiley:

Love her long topknot hair and ears! She looks so precious! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love a girl w/an attitude! So cute!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aahh come on Cosy give us a full face shot...Brit she is just soooo adorable:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love that little diva Cosy!!! She is GORGEOUS, Brit!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, Mom....where the "goods?" Or isn't Cosy food motivated? 

Cosy is still beautiful no matter where she's looking...just like a tiny princess should. :innocent:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL She's food motivated alright! She does this little dance in place for treats. Does anyone else have this problem? They can't sit still for a treat?

Thank you all for the sweet comments


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

She look great even if she doesn't look at the camera


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> LOL She's food motivated alright! She does this little dance in place for treats. Does anyone else have this problem? They can't sit still for a treat?
> 
> Thank you all for the sweet comments


Brit -- I think it may be the "angels". Secret does this too, but neither Lacie nor Tilly does it. I truly believe it's an "angels" thing.:wub:

Cosy -- you are so cute, it doesn't matter were you're looking. Tell your Mom that profile shots are very popular for top models and add a little mystery to the portfolio. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I see who runs your house:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cosy, you look so pretty from any angle:wub2:..and now Rocky is drooling all over the monitor...:blink:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy, I keep coming back to this thread to see if you changed your mind about looking at the camera but I guess not, huh? LOL!! No matter which way you look you are too cute for words!

Brit, you allow Cosy to jump and dance and twirl for treats?? When my dogs see the treat bowl come out they all run to their assigned places and sit immediately with not a peep out of any one of them. OMG, did I just say that???? I must be hallucinating!! :wacko1:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, I love sassy Cosy and I completly understand about ignoring the pupparazzi. I love her cut too it shows off her adorable face quite nicely.


----------

